# Unable to play google voice in ICS dialer



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know why but ever since I switched ROMs to try out linaro I'm now unable to playback voicemails with google voice as its integrated into ICS's dialer. Whenever I hit the large play arrow they goto the voicemail, it hesitates for 1-2seconds and then returns to the ICS dialer call log screen. I tried AOKP, CM9, and HYBRID, they all don't work.

Forgot to add, if I openup the google voice app directly, it will play the voicemails. It's only when trying to play them back through the ICS dialer it doesn't work. I've tried:

1) Different ROMs/Kernels
2) Deactivating and reactivating my google voice with my phone
3) Signing out/in
4) Uninstalling and reinstalling the app
5) Clearing "data" for the phone app

This was tried on fresh clean installs with no data restored. I'm out of ideas....


----------



## ten2o3 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm having the same issue on AOKP b38 w/ linaro. Haven't had a chance to try any of the troubleshooting you went through, and sounds like it wouldn't work anyway. 
Hope this can be fixed, that gvoice in the dialer is awesome.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Same here on Liquid w/ linaro

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

same b38 with linario


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

I guess I'm not the only one!

It must be something in AOKP 38+ because it was working perfectly fine before.


----------



## NCguy (Aug 26, 2011)

I just installed the latest CM9 and decided to rollback to stock because the google voice playback in the dialer also failed just like the op described. No problems in stock 4.0.2 or 4.0.4 gsm.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Here ya go.
Nobody responded...but I guarantee it will work.
.


Jubakuba said:


> I have this problem if I'm not super meticulous about my GVoice install.
> Manually install GVoice from the market.
> Set up via GVoice.
> Then use the dialer to dial *71YOURGVOICE#
> Bam money.


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Here ya go.
> Nobody responded...but I guarantee it will work.
> .


This won't work for what he's talking about. That is just forwarding your voicemail to google voice.


----------



## tshing02 (Dec 20, 2011)

Same issue here. Just wanted to let you guys know that you can listen to your voicemails still through launching the voice app. They play just fine there..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> This won't work for what he's talking about. That is just forwarding your voicemail to google voice.


I know exactly what it's doing.
And I know that the process works.


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I know exactly what it's doing.
> And I know that the process works.


It shouldn't effect the messages playing in the dialer though. That should just ensure the voicemails go to Google voice.


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Here ya go.
> Nobody responded...but I guarantee it will work.
> .


EDIT - Haha after a realization of what I was doing, I tried this and unfortunately it didn't work for me (with my own #). I think something's borked in the rom on this build.


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just installed the latest cm nightly..after trying aokp and I can't even sign into gvoice for some reason. The other thing I have noticed on these roms lately (don't know if it is related or not) play takes forever to start downloading the app I want to install 









EDIT: I am stupid don't mind me..a restart fixed both the problems..before I was getting server errors.


----------



## NCguy (Aug 26, 2011)

dhaliwal925 said:


> I just installed the latest cm nightly..after trying aokp and I can't even sign into gvoice for some reason. The other thing I have noticed on these roms lately (don't know if it is related or not) play takes forever to start downloading the app I want to install
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the *71 fix work for the replay problem? Did anyone get it to work?


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Here ya go.
> Nobody responded...but I guarantee it will work.


That works great for people with problems with Google Voice not becoming active for voicemail. But my issue was playing back voicemails in the DIALER as its integrated (shown in the keynote of Gnex last year).

I know voicemails play back fine through the app, but this was one of features that I loved and have now lost for some reason. We're going back to the gingerbread days of separated apps.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

itch808 said:


> That works great for people with problems with Google Voice not becoming active for voicemail. But my issue was playing back voicemails in the DIALER as its integrated (shown in the keynote of Gnex last year).
> 
> I know voicemails play back fine through the app, but this was one of features that I loved and have now lost for some reason. We're going back to the gingerbread days of separated apps.


I don't know guys.
I only suggested it because this was the only method I could use to get GVoicemails to go through my dialer...
As well as show the "new voicemail" icon. That becomes problematic for me.
With the clean 'n new setup, however, I've never had a problem.

I DO also go to GVoice settings online...press disable this phone.
And then press enable.
I always assumed that was just my OCD.
Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## NCguy (Aug 26, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I don't know guys.
> I only suggested it because this was the only method I could use to get GVoicemails to go through my dialer...
> As well as show the "new voicemail" icon. That becomes problematic for me.
> With the clean 'n new setup, however, I've never had a problem.
> ...


Are you saying that you are getting playback also through the dialer? I'm afraid I'm unclear as to whether anyone using CM9 is getting GV playback through the dialer or if they all must now use the GV app. IMO that would suck so badly that I probably wouldn't install CM9 again.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I am, yes.
But I'm on AOKP 39.


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

I am on aokp 39 as well, but no playback in the dialer.

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the same problem. I'm on HYBRYD M2. Thought it was just that ROM, I didn't think it would be AOKP.

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## jaesin (Feb 2, 2012)

I had the same exact issue on CM9 6-13, reverted back to 6-11, and the issue went away.


----------



## NCguy (Aug 26, 2011)

jaesin said:


> I had the same exact issue on CM9 6-13, reverted back to 6-11, and the issue went away.


I'm not that familiar yet with CM9 bug reporting. Is this something they know about?


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

That is a negative..just called myself from the home phone (yes I still have one) and left a message got the notification for a VM but no option to listen to it from the dialer. I thought this was an exclusive for the Sprint Nexus which would be implemented later?


----------



## NCguy (Aug 26, 2011)

dhaliwal925 said:


> That is a negative..just called myself from the home phone (yes I still have one) and left a message got the notification for a VM but no option to listen to it from the dialer. I thought this was an exclusive for the Sprint Nexus which would be implemented later?


I think its in all of the stock builds. Added to my gsm around 4.0.2. Seems like the custom roms are having a tough time preserving that feature as I'm hearing it works in certain builds and then breaks in newer ones.


----------



## stangy (Oct 18, 2011)

I am on AOKP 39 on a Galaxy Nexus and playback through the dialer is broken.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhaliwal925 said:


> That is a negative..just called myself from the home phone (yes I still have one) and left a message got the notification for a VM but no option to listen to it from the dialer. I thought this was an exclusive for the Sprint Nexus which would be implemented later?


Go to your Google Voice settings in the app, and then select "Voicemail display". That will enable playback through the dialer.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you fix it by selecting "My Carrier" in the dialer settings. Then you go to Voicemail Settings>Voicemail Number, then you change the current number to your Google Voice number.

I haz no sig


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> I'm pretty sure you fix it by selecting "My Carrier" in the dialer settings. Then you go to Voicemail Settings>Voicemail Number, then you change the current number to your Google Voice number.
> 
> I haz no sig


For some reason on AOKP 39 I'm not able to edit any of that.

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

GVoice in dialer does not work in Linaro builds


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> For some reason on AOKP 39 I'm not able to edit any of that.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using Tapatalk 2


Interesting... Im on 39.


----------



## NCguy (Aug 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> GVoice in dialer does not work in Linaro builds


Will that presumably be that way indefinitely?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

NCguy said:


> Will that presumably be that way indefinitely?


I'm sure someone will fix it eventually. Dev's have more important bugs to squash right now.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## NCguy (Aug 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm sure someone will fix it eventually. Dev's have more important bugs to squash right now.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Both CM9 and AOKP have gone to Linaro builds now correct?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

NCguy said:


> Both CM9 and AOKP have gone to Linaro builds now correct?


AOKP uses Linaro, build 38 & up. I'm not positive if cm9 is yet. I don't follow cm9 builds too closely anymore.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> AOKP uses Linaro, build 38 & up. I'm not positive if cm9 is yet. I don't follow cm9 builds too closely anymore.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Not true. Aokp dropped linaro as of 39 until it's more stable. I'm on my phone or I'd link, but it's at the bottom of the aokp download page for 39

Edit: http://aokp.co/index.php/releases/_/build-39-r25

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> Not true. Aokp dropped linaro as of 39 until it's more stable. I'm on my phone or I'd link, but it's at the bottom of the aokp download page for 39
> 
> Edit: http://aokp.co/index.../_/build-39-r25
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks for the correction. I wasn't aware they dropped it.


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

If they dropped linaro in 39, Gvoice playback in ICS dialer is still broken


----------

